# 2- 3 Bay enclosure.



## xXExplodexX (Jan 20, 2013)

*2 way enclosure.*

What Dimensions would I need for a Adult Jungle Carpet Enclosure and Adult Spotted Python enclosure. I will be putting the Jungle in the first bay, The spotted python in the second bay. . How much do you think it will cost all up ? As I'm wanting to get rid of my 2 separate enclosures, Just make 2 way enclosure. So Then There will be more room, Easy to transport.


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 20, 2013)

put wheels on the enclosure is a good way to transport easy


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks, When my Dad gets back from work, Where gonna sort it out. The Jungle Python Will have an enclosure 1.5 H, 1.5m W, 1.5m H, Spotted Python 1.5m L, 1.5, 1.0m H. Will that be to big for my spotted python ? Or Should I make it smaller ?

- - - Updated - - -

Any know, What wood is good to build a reptile enclosure ?


----------



## saximus (Jan 21, 2013)

That's pretty huge for a Mac. It would be fine in half that but if you've got the space, might as well take advantage of it.
I personally prefer melamine for fully DIY enclosures but lots of people also use plywood. It's cheaper and lighter but needs to be sealed to make it water resistant.
Materials shouldn't cost you more than about $150-$200 tops but that's without heating and electrical equipment.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jan 21, 2013)

i had a thread on here about my 3 bay, have a look. I can give you the measurements if you'd like as well.


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 21, 2013)

Spotted should only need an enclosure 90cm long, 60 cm high and 60cm deep and for the jungle you could get away with something 90cm long, 1.2m high and 60 cm deep...


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, I was thinking of buying a Big Tv Unit, Then halving it.


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a bredli and spotted , they new enclosure are going to be 1.2 by 0.6 by 1.2 for the bredli and the spotted will have a 1.2 by 0.6 by 0.6
its going to an 2 bay enclosure over all size 1.2 long 0.6 wide/deep 1.8 high


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. The enclosure I'm building the measurement have changed.For my Spotted Python the measurements will be ,1.5m L, 60cm H, 60cm W. Jungle Python enclosure 1.5m H, 90cm W, 1.5m L.


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a bredli and spotted , they new enclosure are going to be 1.2 by 0.6 by 1.2 for the bredli and the spotted will have a 1.2 by 0.6 by 0.6
its going to an 2 bay enclosure over all size 1.2 long 0.6 wide/deep 1.8 high


----------

